# Who here has a Modded Beetle ?



## stevehayes01 (Aug 5, 2005)

As the title states... Who here has a Modded Beetle ? I am doing research and having a hard time finding very many parts for the Beetle 2.0 Turbo. I know some stuff can be interchanged like Intake Manifold , catch cans etc... but things I find like tuning , exhaust , downpipe seem to be unique and in limited choice for the beetle. Any recommendations are appreciated. Looking for Tuning reviews and Exhaust reviews mainly.


----------



## buickman_86 (Nov 28, 2016)

stevehayes01 said:


> As the title states... Who here has a Modded Beetle ? I am doing research and having a hard time finding very many parts for the Beetle 2.0 Turbo. I know some stuff can be interchanged like Intake Manifold , catch cans etc... but things I find like tuning , exhaust , downpipe seem to be unique and in limited choice for the beetle. Any recommendations are appreciated. Looking for Tuning reviews and Exhaust reviews mainly.


What year is it do you have a gen 1 or gen 3 motor? Look at the cover is it white and gray or black?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevehayes01 (Aug 5, 2005)

2012 Gen 1 TSI w/DSG


----------



## Rottgrub (Dec 5, 2016)

All I've done with my 2015 2.0T (Gen3) is an APR stage 1. Honestly, if I had it to do again, I am not sure I'd bother. The problem I have is that the front tires just don't hook up if I give it power. Tires slip, traction control kicks in, and everything turns into a shaky mess. 

When I had a 1.8t, the APR stage 1 was absolutely necessary. The added power brought it up to almost the same power as the stage 1 2.0t (0-60 times are off by milliseconds). Add to that the 1.8t is quite a bit lighter, and you have a very sprightly ride.

At this point, my plans are to install a traction control switch, and swap to much lighter and wider wheels/tires. As far as intakes, exhausts, etc go... not in the books until I can reliably put the power I have to the road.


----------



## Otto_2016 (Dec 11, 2016)

Rottgrub said:


> All I've done with my 2015 2.0T (Gen3) is an APR stage 1. Honestly, if I had it to do again, I am not sure I'd bother. The problem I have is that the front tires just don't hook up if I give it power. Tires slip, traction control kicks in, and everything turns into a shaky mess.
> 
> When I had a 1.8t, the APR stage 1 was absolutely necessary. The added power brought it up to almost the same power as the stage 1 2.0t (0-60 times are off by milliseconds). Add to that the 1.8t is quite a bit lighter, and you have a very sprightly ride.
> 
> At this point, my plans are to install a traction control switch, and swap to much lighter and wider wheels/tires. As far as intakes, exhausts, etc go... not in the books until I can reliably put the power I have to the road.


I've got a 2012 2.0T (Gen1) w/stage 1 APR and had the same issues described above - tire slip, shaky mess... Then I decided to rid myself of those 19" rims and hard compound low profile tires for some 17" Enkei racing (RPF1) and some sticky 55 series P-zero Pirellis. When it's wet I have minimal tire slippage and when dry, well, you can feel the skin pulling back on your face under hard acceleration. Fun stuff 

Sent from my SM-P550 using Tapatalk


----------



## stevehayes01 (Aug 5, 2005)

thanks for the feedback.....i still have 19's on it with continental contipro's on it and it hooks so so. The thing I hate the most is the dsg can never mKe up it's mind and is laggy. 

Do you guys find the front end feels super float and light under hard pulls?


----------



## buickman_86 (Nov 28, 2016)

stevehayes01 said:


> thanks for the feedback.....i still have 19's on it with continental contipro's on it and it hooks so so. The thing I hate the most is the dsg can never mKe up it's mind and is laggy.
> 
> Do you guys find the front end feels super float and light under hard pulls?


I have the gen 3 also I am apr stage 2 with apr tuned dsg. The dsg tune will make that confusion go away. I also have a wagner intercooler APR intake apr down pipe traction control switch and beluga cat back. I also swapped out the motor, transmission and dog bone mounts. I agree with loosing traction the button is a mandatory add not hard at all and will be needed. The mounts removed all wheel hop I had. The exhaust I have is meant for a gti and fit like glove. The main difference is the tips of the gti are shorter than the beetle due to shape of the rear. I have longer and larger tips so mine is just fine. I have also done the turbo piping for the charge pipe and throttle pipe. The car is a completely different animal than stock I love it. I do need a better tire I have oem hand cooks on it and they suck but I'm going to ride them till they die I am only at 14000 miles on my car. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buickman_86 (Nov 28, 2016)

You have a lot more options on gen one you can go all the way to big turbo. You can go with apr, unitronic, possibly Cobb if they support the beetle yet, hpa and if you don't want a true tune go with the plug and play box like bye speed or the one that mike reps on here. Our beetles are very similar to the gti in a lot of ways. Yes I know we are different in a lot of ways too like we can't do awd... without a lot of money spent. But there are so many options out there. Look at other builds like dr tecky I might have spelled his name wrong but you can't miss his build he has done all kinds of things. And don't be afraid to ask questions either.

I will say that if you start upgrading there are week points you should look at. Like mounts and possibly sway bars but that is going to depend on what you want the car to do and what shape the parts on the car are in. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rottgrub (Dec 5, 2016)

stevehayes01 said:


> thanks for the feedback.....i still have 19's on it with continental contipro's on it and it hooks so so. The thing I hate the most is the dsg can never mKe up it's mind and is laggy.
> 
> Do you guys find the front end feels super float and light under hard pulls?


If you are lagging from full stop, especially on hills, you may be having the same hill assist issues I was having. If you have VCDS, check if Hill Assist is enabled in the ABS module. If so, you can try adjusting it from the middle setting to the light setting. That drove me crazy for months until I disabled it completely.


----------



## Otto_2016 (Dec 11, 2016)

I read your other/previous posts regarding the Hill Assist settings, Rottgrub. Did you also do the basic settings adaptation for the throttle pedal position sensor when you changed (disabled) hill assist? My car idles off the lines at 4 mph but I'm not sure what is normal...

Sent from my SM-P550 using Tapatalk


----------



## stevehayes01 (Aug 5, 2005)

Rottgrub said:


> If you are lagging from full stop, especially on hills, you may be having the same hill assist issues I was having. If you have VCDS, check if Hill Assist is enabled in the ABS module. If so, you can try adjusting it from the middle setting to the light setting. That drove me crazy for months until I disabled it completely.


I will have to look for that...was not aware in 2012 that was an option. I will report back.


----------



## Rottgrub (Dec 5, 2016)

Otto_2016 said:


> I read your other/previous posts regarding the Hill Assist settings, Rottgrub. Did you also do the basic settings adaptation for the throttle pedal position sensor when you changed (disabled) hill assist? My car idles off the lines at 4 mph but I'm not sure what is normal...
> 
> Sent from my SM-P550 using Tapatalk


I only disabled the hill assist on my car. I planned to turn it back on, and switch to a less aggressive hold setting, but never bothered. I actually adapted to the lack of hill assist pretty quickly.

I wasn't even aware of the throttle position sensor. Does that interact with the hill assist in some way? I do notice that my car idles high (1100 rpm) way longer than other vehicles I've owned before dropping to 850 rpm or so.


----------



## Otto_2016 (Dec 11, 2016)

Rottgrub said:


> I only disabled the hill assist on my car. I planned to turn it back on, and switch to a less aggressive hold setting, but never bothered. I actually adapted to the lack of hill assist pretty quickly.
> 
> I wasn't even aware of the throttle position sensor. Does that interact with the hill assist in some way? I do notice that my car idles high (1100 rpm) way longer than other vehicles I've owned before dropping to 850 rpm or so.


At the risk of totally hijacking the thread... Using Ross Tech, under "Engine" there is a procedure for setting the throttle position sensor as well as "kick-down" (something I am planning to try because my car seems to create violent downshifts with slight depressions of the pedal).

Sent from my SM-P550 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ripdubski (Aug 12, 2004)

Working on my 17. Lowered, some cosmetic bits (more planned), ordered wheels today, tires ordered tomorrow, engine tune (in box, not installed yet), p3 gauge (in box, not installed yet), APR boost tap (in box, not installed yet).

My thread:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?8568449-My-2017-SEL-Coupe-(Silk-Blue-Titan-Black)


----------



## stevehayes01 (Aug 5, 2005)

Ripdubski said:


> Working on my 17. Lowered, some cosmetic bits (more planned), ordered wheels today, tires ordered tomorrow, engine tune (in box, not installed yet), p3 gauge (in box, not installed yet), APR boost tap (in box, not installed yet).
> 
> My thread:
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?8568449-My-2017-SEL-Coupe-(Silk-Blue-Titan-Black)



Nice .. I will follow your build... what wheels do you have on? are they 17" Heritage?


----------



## Ripdubski (Aug 12, 2004)

stevehayes01 said:


> Nice .. I will follow your build... what wheels do you have on? are they 17" Heritage?


Factory (SEL) 18" Disc. 18x8 ET48. Soon to be replaced. News ones are on the way.


----------



## stevehayes01 (Aug 5, 2005)

Ripdubski said:


> Factory (SEL) 18" Disc. 18x8 ET48. Soon to be replaced. News ones are on the way.


Are they alloy with center cap or steel with covers and cap?


----------



## Ripdubski (Aug 12, 2004)

stevehayes01 said:


> Are they alloy with center cap or steel with covers and cap?


Alloy. The "disc" snaps in the hub. That part is chrome plated plastic.


----------



## drag79stang (Jul 30, 2016)

*Better late then never?*

I've got a 2013 beetle. 2.0 tsi, turbo, 6 speed manual.
TCS FMIC
TCS catch can
TCS K04 turbo
TCS turbo heat blanket
APR stage 2+ tune w/no lift shift/launch control/switchable tunes
All the various intake/downtubes, etc, etc.
Diesel geek billet short shifter.
Stage 2 clutch
Pelloquin diffy.
HPR sport lowering springs
Fluidampr crank damper
ECS deep/stainless oil pan.
ECS Cai (thru the front of car/oem hole).
So many other mods I can't remember them all.
Still can't figure out how to post pictures on here, otherwise I could show ya the stuff.
Snow perf water/meth stage 2 setup.


----------



## rlwinter (Apr 25, 2018)

*2012 Beetle Turbo APR Stage III+*

Can't figure out how to post a picture either.

2012 Volkswagen Beetle 2.0L Turbo Sun & Sound Edition
Fun little ride. Quite a few surprised pony cars. Even the ones who beat me, remember the car.
Upgrades:

APR Stage III+ GTX2867R Turbocharger
APR Intercooler
APR Low restriction Cat Downpipe
APR Carbon Fiber Intake System
APR DSG Transmission Tune with Launch Control
APR Program Switching Dongle: Stock Tune – 221hp/220tq
91 Octane Tune – 409hp/374tq
93 Octane Tune – 423hp/387tq
100 Octane Tune – 458hp/409tq
Wavetrac Limited-Slip Differential
USP Motorsports Traction Control Switch Kit
Eiback Pro Lowering Kit
APR Flow Formed 19”x8.5” Aluminum Wheels
Katzkin Leather Seats
Window Tint 35%
Kenwood Excelon DNX695S Stereo/Sat/Nav Receiver with Car
Play and Backup Camera
￼￼￼


----------



## NewBeatle (Dec 5, 2019)

drag79stang said:


> I've got a 2013 beetle. 2.0 tsi, turbo, 6 speed manual.
> TCS FMIC
> TCS catch can
> TCS K04 turbo
> ...


In other words ... you now have just the VW frame and the body panels.
Everything else is upgraded.

( ha! )


----------



## NewBeatle (Dec 5, 2019)

rlwinter said:


> Can't figure out how to post a picture either.
> 
> 2012 Volkswagen Beetle 2.0L Turbo Sun & Sound Edition
> Fun little ride. Quite a few surprised pony cars. Even the ones who beat me, remember the car.
> ...


OMG! 374 tq (I'm assuming at the engine?).
Wow, you must fly!

I'm waiting on the APR next generation tune (Mk V?) for my 2019 Beetle.
I owned a Juke Nismo RS that I tuned up to 230 tq (204 wtq) with a CVT. That car zoomed, and it was about 10% heavier than my Beetle. I'm expecting to get to 280 tq with the APR tune. Can't wait.

(noob's and jr. members can't post pictures)
(( we are so dangerous ))


----------



## NewBeatle (Dec 5, 2019)

buickman_86 said:


> I have the gen 3 also I am apr stage 2 with apr tuned dsg. The dsg tune will make that confusion go away. I also have a wagner intercooler APR intake apr down pipe traction control switch and beluga cat back. I also swapped out the motor, transmission and dog bone mounts. I agree with loosing traction the button is a mandatory add not hard at all and will be needed. The mounts removed all wheel hop I had. The exhaust I have is meant for a gti and fit like glove. The main difference is the tips of the gti are shorter than the beetle due to shape of the rear. I have longer and larger tips so mine is just fine. I have also done the turbo piping for the charge pipe and throttle pipe. The car is a completely different animal than stock I love it. I do need a better tire I have oem hand cooks on it and they suck but I'm going to ride them till they die I am only at 14000 miles on my car.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Been a long time with this, but are you saying that you did NOT encounter any abusive wheel slip conditions on takeoff with your APR Stage 2 tune (and the stock tires)?


----------



## aaronjbeetle (Dec 13, 2019)

2018 Beetle 
“2.0 turbo” (not the fun one)
CTS Turbo Intake 
Deleted rear muffler / resonator 
H&R sport springs 
Window tint
LED footwell lighting 


More soon? 
Hmmm.


----------



## ThatBlueBeetle (May 13, 2018)

2012 Beetle Turbo with the EA888 Gen 1 TSI motor (stock tune). 

APR Carbon Fiber Intake system (airbox and turbo inlet pipe), 
Borla cat-back exhaust, 
LED DRLs, hi/lo beams, fog lights, reverse lights, and license plate lights, 
RallyArmor urethane mud flaps (technically for a Mk7 Golf, had to bend the brackets to fit), 
USP traction control on/off button, 
Black Forest Industries oil catch can, 
and Continental ExtremeContact DWS06 tires for spring/summer/fall on the stock 18" Twister rims and Bridgestone Blizzak WS80 tires on a set of 17" Heritage rims for winter. 

Definitely more to come, but it will be a slow evolution...


----------



## rlwinter (Apr 25, 2018)

*2012 Beetle Turbo APR Stage III+12 Beetle Turbo APR Stage III+*

Boils both front tires in 1st, 2nd, and 3rd on the 100 octane map.


----------



## rlwinter (Apr 25, 2018)

*2012 Beetle Turbo APR Stage III+*

Boils both front tires in 1st, 2nd, and 3rd on the 100 octane map. Generally run the 93 octane map.


----------

